# New EMD SW1500 squeaking



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

So I was just at the Greater Toronto Train show yesterday and bought a new Broadway Limited EMD SW1500 switcher locomotive off a booth for cash. 

Very nice little locomotive. At least to me!

I don’t know anything about locomotive maintenance just yet. At least not the model railroad kind. 

The problem I have it has a noticeable squeaking sound when it runs around the track. . Anything I can do? Is there lubrication that is regularly required in the drivetrain?

I paid cash and don’t have a receipt so warranty is probably out of the question.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A squeak is not likely a big problem.

Usually it means the machine is crying out
for lube.

A new loco could have been on the shelf quite
a while. The factory lube could have gelled.

Or, it could be a mechanical noise, one part rubbing
on another. I had one of the bigger box cars
squeaking as it rolled...turned out to be a wheel
flange rubbing on the frame due to too much play
in the bolster bolt.

Looks like you'll need to remove the shell, then
run the loco and try to identify the source. If
mechanical make appropriate adjustment.

Get plastic friendly lubes and oils such as that
made by Labelle. Use the 'grease' on the gearing
after removing the original stuff. Use the 'oil' on
the motor shaft and any bearings. Use it sparingly
so as not to have it dripping onto the wheels and
track.

Don


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

DonR said:


> A squeak is not likely a big problem.
> 
> Usually it means the machine is crying out
> for lube.
> ...


Thanks Don. A quick lube job and no more squeaks. Thanks for the advice.


----------

